# When did you know it was time to adopt?



## rickyandlucy

DH and I have been off birth control for about 2 years, and actively TTC for 1 year. 5 rounds of clomid, all failed, we have now been referred to a specialist. However, I know that will likely lead to recommendations of IUI, and potentially IVF. I don't feel very good in my heart about either of those.

We have always talked about adopting. We assumed we would also have biological children, which we hopefully still might. But since we always wanted to adopt anyways, and we don't like the idea of further medical intervention in TTC, we thought we could also choose to adopt first.

That being said, how did you know it was time to start the adoption process? And any suggestions on agencies?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

We won't do our or if but can't adopt..if we could, we would. Internarional most likely.


----------



## Lunabelle

we tried conceiving for two years too when I became pregnant with IVF. Adoption is something I have been thinking of since I was young, but I also really wanted a biological child. I personally preferred to have biological children first as the eggs are better when you are younger and I didn't want the adopted child to feel like they weren't enough. 

We now have a precious baby but I am already thinking into the future as I would really like some siblings for our baby. I am unsure weather to proceed with IVF again or to adopt. IVF a difficult process too and I am wondering what damage several rounds of it will have on my body. 

Are you in America? My concern is that in UK often the children available for adoption are older and often have been through abuse or neglect.


----------



## Axl2

We also tried for 2 years with no luck. We did all the testing found out that my tubes where blocked and that we needed to do IVF. We paid for the seminar for IVF. I did research on IVF I felt negative about the whole process. I did call the agencies in our province asked a bunch of questions. Really felt that it was the right journey for us. So in 2015 we did the seminar for adoption and was put on the waiting list in 2016. We are still waiting to be placed in Alberta it takes roughly 3-4 years to be placed. 

I think you know in your heart when your ready to move forward with adoption. Its hard journey at times but I think its all worth it.


----------



## 2have4kids

We were on the adoption list when our first natural bfp came. We were gearing up at that time for our 7th and last Ivf. When I had to sync my cycle to our donor egg lady&#8217;s and my cycle never came my DH joked to take a test and bam! We got off the adoption wait list because you can&#8217;t be both preggers and on it. We knew we were ready after we&#8217;d exhausted all our options with ivf, donor egg ivf, and surrogacy. I had to wrap my head around having someone&#8217;s baby who possibly didn&#8217;t nurish it very well for 9 months. In my research into fertility/immune issues/pregnancy I&#8217;ve read about the long term developmental effects in baby of anemia in pregnant mothers. I was terrified of having a child with ADD or ADHD or learning disabilities just because the mother didn&#8217;t take pre natal supps or eat well. There&#8217;s also that story from a masseuse who told me she just drank coke her entire pregnancy. I mean yuk & poor baby! Scared me badly into wanting to carry the baby to term.


----------



## WackyMumof2

Following. We are expecting our last baby but we have also looked into the possibility of adopting a baby girl from China or India in the future if we are in the position to do so. Regardless of ones reasons behind choosing adoption I personally think it is a beautiful and very selfless thing to do. :hugs: So many babies and children out there that need wonderful families to love them in order to grow and flourish so they can reach their full potentials. <3


----------



## rickyandlucy

So in our case, we also finally got pregnant on our own before going down the adoption road. But we were talking about it even right after our anatomy scan, and DH and I agree that even after we have children of our own, we would like to adopt. Perhaps when our kids are a little older. <3


----------



## Axl2

Congrats rickyandlucy!!


----------

